

HTC America Settles FTC Charges It Failed to Secure Millions of Mobile Devices - kmfrk
http://ftc.gov/opa/2013/02/htc.shtm

======
saosebastiao
They waited until the day before my upgrade to patch my phone. The FTC charges
are meaningless to me...they already lost my future business when they decided
that they didnt care about their existing customers to push out a patch to
their OS (that they dont even have to pay for!).

